# Keeping a record of positive things



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

Yesterday I was talking to some one who keeps a jornal to help her the only problem is she only records the things that go wrong. I have made it a habit to record in writing the things I do to help me beat my SA. It is so easy to forget what progress you are making. I also write about the things i enjoy as (again) it it easy to fool myself into thinking nothing good happens.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I did that for a couple of days, and then I stopped. I need to start doing it again.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

never thought of that. I am usually hit pretty hard by the bad and the good must just go over my head. 

Great Advice!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My psychologist actually told me to do this today - just to record bullet points of positive things that happen during the day.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah I thought about doing that,but I never sat to write them down. I do keep a regular journal anyway. I guess you could say it has negative and positive stuff in it.


----------



## Maltaz (Nov 26, 2004)

ladystardust,

good idea!  It's also good to do this after you've had a bad day. Nothing is worse than wallowing in your own self-pity. 

I purchased a scrap book several months ago and filled it with various positive and inspirational quotes. Sometimes I look at it when I'm feeling down. But journalling about the positive things on a daily basis is good too.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I started a journal about 3 weeks ago, just to document my feelings as I was trying to accomplish what I've posted in the "triumphs" forum. *dances* I was just so frustrated everyday that I had to get it out, so I just wrote out everything. I really felt better after I wrote. I counted last night - I wrote about 18 pages, front and back. About a fifth of the whole journal. :um 

It's interesting to read back at the beginning, even though it was only 3 weeks ago.


----------



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow what a coincidence. I’m trying to do the same thing and I even started a similar thread  I think it’s a great idea for us to keep track of positive/peaceful events.


----------



## kazoopaula (Dec 1, 2004)

I did something like this last week. I started a list of (postitive) adjetives that describe the real me - the deep inside part of me. I find it hard to remember who I really am inside...to not let those negative voices/thoughts try to define me. My biggest fear is that I go through all this self-exploration only to find nothing there...that I'm only an empty shell. I know I'm not...I have a lot of really good qualities. When I was reading the list and looking objectively, I have the qualities that I would want in a friend...someone I would like to get to know. Its really weird...but I jump in my body and look at the list and it does describe me...I jump out of my body and the list describes a pretty cool person. I haven't quite figured out how the two perceptions fit...


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

I heard about that some time ago but didn't think much of it. Then a few months ago I finally decided to start it and I found it very useful. After a while I noticed that I could break my negative thinking patterns more easily. I guess the point is to help you change your thinking patterns so you can look at a situation objectively (i.e. both good and bad) and not focus on the bad (something that many SAers do).


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Thats awesome!  I saw a teenage girl on TV who had severe anxiety disorder and depression which she was finally beating. And she said the biggest weapon in her arsenal was exactly that, writing down five positive things that happened every day. It makes so much sense too...
Unfortunately I find it extremely difficult to record parts of my life in a journal type fashion. I can't explain it :\


----------



## kazoopaula (Dec 1, 2004)

I personally don't keep a journal...too cumbersome and then I feel guilty when I forget it for a couple of months. I find that I can make a list and that format is much easier for me


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Suggestion: Take a page and write out what your life will look like in five years if everything goes well. Describe in detail the life you want in five years if you could have it any way you want.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keeping a journal is great for recording your progress. I write down things I accomplished, what failed, what I should have done, what I did do. It's just a matter of sticking to it, no matter what.

millenniumman75
(who just made his 100th post!)


----------

